# Are female introverts disliked by society?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Society loves introvert women....as long as they're ISFJ 

seriously, though, I don't think introvert necessarily equates to "not social". Introvert just means that you look to the internal before the external, but all introverts vary greatly in energy levels. I, honestly, know many introverts who are more social than many extroverts I know. I find F types tend to enjoy being around people more than T types, generally speaking, so an IXFX, especially an IXFJ, will likely be more socially inclined than an EXTX.... this isn't always the case, though, obviously. It's just what I've seen in a general sense.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm introverted, though bias against introverts is not gender specific, I promise you.

I would say it's one of those odd US things that introversion is "bad". Most other countries don't really have a problem with introverts.


----------



## Khiro (Nov 28, 2012)

We're just people. It's no big deal. Male, female, I, E, whatever we are we're just people and we don't need to make such a big deal out of these stupid little differences. Are introverted women disliked by society? No, frankly, they're not. I know introverted women, perhaps life is a little harder for them, I'm really not sure, but what I do know is that people don't look at them with scorn, berate them for their quietness, hold them in disdain for being the people they are. People just accept them. Maybe they're a little weird, maybe they're a little quiet, maybe they're a little hard to get to know, but no-one really cares and if the introverted women wanted to do something about that they could. 

The same applies to everyone. I'm an introverted guy and that has its shortcomings. Sometimes I can't speak up when I want to or think of what to say when I'm speaking to someone I don't know. That can be annoying. But that's it. That's the end of my frustrations and if it's not the end of anybody else's frankly that's on them. I'm sure extroverts have their own issues with the way things function as well. But the world doesn't persecute for such petty things. It may not value them as much as it might value other things, but that's hardly cause to cry. 

The real question this thread is asking is "Are introverted women loved as much as I think they should be?" Who gives a shit? We create our own ways of being valued.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Maiden said:


> Do you know someone who needs hours alone every day? Who loves quiet conversations about feelings or ideas, and can give a dynamite presentation to a big audience, but seems awkward in groups and maladroit at small talk? Who has to be dragged to parties and then needs the rest of the day to recuperate? Who growls or scowls or grunts or winces when accosted with pleasantries by people who are just trying to be nice?
> If so, do you tell this person he is "too serious," or ask if he is okay? Regard him as aloof, arrogant, rude? Redouble your efforts to draw him out?



Wow Introverts are SOOOOO weird. I hope I meet one someday! Then I'd be able to help them be more normal.


----------



## LePapillonDesEtoiles (Sep 5, 2020)

by extroverted women, maybe so. I have been an introvert since I was a child and my mother always wanted to transform me into an extrovert. But my father never saw a problem with me being like this.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I think Introverts are disliked in general regardless of gender, since having own interests and hobbies is shunned on by society. Really, if you want that attention and admiration so much, just be this dude in general:







charlie.elliot said:


> Wow Introverts are SOOOOO weird. I hope I meet one someday! Then I'd be able to help them be more normal.


'Weird' in which context? What is considered 'Normal'?


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Charus Channeling said:


> I think Introverts are disliked in general regardless of gender, since having own interests and hobbies is shunned on by society. Really, if you want that attention and admiration so much, just be this dude in general:
> 
> 'Weird' in which context? What is considered 'Normal'?


I think you're wrong. In general, introverts are not disliked. I don't think most people upon meeting someone introverted thinks, "This person bad because they are introverted." Who does that? However, having own interests and hobbies_ at the expense_ of social interaction will likely cause people to mistrust or misconceive introverts. Relationships are built upon interactions, so introverts may tend to have a smaller social circle.

In contrast, extroverts that spend more time interacting with others (and, when doing so, attempt to form bonds) should be expected to be liked by a greater number of people. Having a larger social circle often equates to being popular and popular is a positive term. So I would say, while extroverts are liked by society, I wouldn't say society dislikes introverts.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Like every other question about the thoughts/behaviors of the generic "society," this is stupid and fails to motivate an answer.

Female introverts are themselves part of some society or other. Are we asking in part whether we dislike each other? Whether the male introverts dislike us? Or does society = only extroverts in this question? There are thousands of different societies on this planet with different cultures, which involve different views of introversion and females. 

Stupid.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

I like introvert girls. 
If people talk too much it annoys me. -.-


----------

